# 1964 B275



## Fatfranky (Mar 12, 2018)

hi guys

New member here, I’ve just bought the above tractor, just for road runs Etc.



























It’s pretty grotty at present and my intention is to fettle it piece by piece but try and keep it as usable as possible in between repairs.

The immediate jobs are

Brakes. The RH one doesn’t work, so a strip down and overhaul of the brakes is in order, also the handbrake is missing so reinstate this

Front tyres. One has a flap of rubber hanging off so I’ll probably replace both and blast/paint the wheels while they’re tyreless

Seat. The seat has a hole in the middle and is missing its “suspension” so repair and paint.

Im from a sheet metal/car body/ paint background so the repairs don’t phase me but I’m unsure what some parts should look like. I wonder if anyone can offer advice on the following:-

What colour should the wheels be on a 1964 model? I’ve seen red, red with silver rims and cream coloured, I prefer the cream colour but is it correct for a 1964?

The seat has a staged dimple in the middle with a rusty ring riveted to it which presumably had a rubber cone to give some suspension to it. Can anyone supply photos of an original seat so I can make the repairs look original. I’ll post up some photos when I can

Many thanks

Frank


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

It's so fun driving the tractor down the road. I do it all the time with mine. Nice looking machine by the way. Please be sure to add it in to our registry, located at the top of our home page, so we can consider it in our monthly tractor contest! Also, since you're a new member, please click https://www.tractorforum.com/thread...-the-month-poll-starts-now.35617/#post-250374 and vote in this months contest! Some awesome choices this month!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Great little tractor you have there, should be a fun unit. In regards to the colour scheme, there is not very much information out there that I can find. I seems to me that the British units may have had the creme wheels, and the exported ones to the US where red centers with silver rims. Just an observation. I've seen some with all red wheels as well, but that could be just an owners restoration preference.
Keep us posted on your repairs!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Frank,

Below is a post (C/W photo of his tractor) written by *Rick from NC *on the YT tractor forum.
______________________________________________________________________

"I've never seen a specific code for the "B" series British built IH tractors though I have seen posted that some believe they used a darker red than the US built models. During 1958 -1961 when the B275 was being imported to the US IH was using paint code 201 for which there is no cross reference. In 1961 they switched to IH code 2150 which crosses to PPG code 71310 or Martin-Senour 4115. Some prefer the MS 4115 as it seems to be a deeper darker red than the PPG 71310.

On the B275 pretty much everything was red except the the rear rims which were galvanized. I like the look of the off white rims so thats how I painted mine years ago. I painted mine 12 years ago before I had a compressor & spray gun with spray cans of rustoleum IH International red. It faded pretty quick so I wouldn't reccomend it. I think you can order the decals from a sparex dealer. I may repaint mine in the future. If I do I'm going to use the MS 4115."


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Frank.
Always good to see yesterday iron still holding there own... thanks.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I repainted a 1958 IH that was originally IH 201 with PPG code 70019. Matched perfectly.

I got to the color using a Chrysler Automotive paint code of DT3163, and the PPG matched.


----------



## Fatfranky (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks for the replies guys

I’m fairly happy matching the shade of red as I can use the bottom of the fuel tank or back of the dash where the paint is “original” to obtain a match, my question mainly related to the correct colour for the wheels. They are currently black, the rears seem to have an indigo colour beneath that and then a grey beneath that, so I suspect they are replacement wheels. The fronts however seem to have patches of red, suggesting that this was the original colour (possibly with silver rear rims?)

In terms of the seat, this is the underside

















And this is the top side










I would appreciate if anyone has any images of what it should look like, I would expect there to be a rubber buffer mounted on the underside to give some suspension to the seat.

Regards

Frank


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The correct wheel color is IH 901 which crosses to PPG 8665. The hubs and lugs were the IH red. The IH white is a slight cream color.

The original seat was an 'L' shaped metal pan with upholstered back and bottom. Both the pan and the upholstery may be obtained from www.tractorparts.co.uk Photos on their website. You will be short the front post and hinge pin, and the rear suspension for the restoration. 

You may want to try redpowermagazine.com for availability from a collector. I was able to locate a collector in Washington State and used his seat mount and suspension to fab my own that was identical to the OEM unit. 

The type you have was a universal fit generic replacement for a multitude of tractors, including the IH Farmalls of the era. Nearly everyone replaced the OEM upholstered seat with a readily available universal pan back in the day because the upholstery did not stand up to field use. Most of those pan types were equipped with a pretty useless short short coil spring between the hinge and seat pan. 

The restoration correct pan is the system sold by tractorparts co uk, with the black and white bolsters.


----------



## Clydesdalerider (Jan 15, 2018)

Fatfranky said:


> hi guys
> 
> New member here, I’ve just bought the above tractor, just for road runs Etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Clydesdalerider (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi. I have been searching for replacement sest for my B275 British tractor. It has a 2 piece seat . The frame is an upside down U. With an oval upper back cushion plate and s separate seat
The original pictures show a white with red piping. Any help is appreciated. I pulled her out of mud grave 2 years ago and she cleaned up with batteries and new diesel gas.....4 flats blew back up nice. No steering horrible to turn any help not hydralic only bucket goes up and down with a manual flip over dump levet...thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

How about here.
https://case-ihparts.com/Seats/c13


----------

